# Upstate NY sub available(N. of Syracuse)



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

I am a small company willing to take on some sub work if anyone needs help. I carry $1mil commercial policy and have a short wheel base vehicle capable of maneuvering in small lots or residential settings. Just drop me a line here and I'll email you with my info. 

LET IT SNOW!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

Send me an e-mail with your equipment type availability, were exactly you are located and contact information.


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

Tried to send you an email through your profile, but was not successful. I did send you a PM though with my contact information. Hope to hear from you soon!! Thanks for your interest!

Bill


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

*Narrowing Location Down*

I see that my post has been read many times, but only received one response so far. I figure I'd better narrow down my location in hopes of helping out those looking. I am located on the north shore of Onieda Lake, next to Central Square. I am only minutes from North Syracuse, Mexico, Fulton, Pulaski, Cleveland, Sylvan Beach( allrigt, that's more like 30 mins, but still close enough). I am looking for some sub work to fill up my season, and I am also willing to help anyone who might have a breakdown or who gets in a bind during a major storm. I have three commercial accounts, and several driverways in my area, but due to a small family "crisis" was not able to get my advertising out until late this season. I am also taking referals if anyone gets any calls and already has a full plate. Thanks in advance for checking out my post, and hopefully I will be able to help someone out this year.

BTW- the family crisis was my youngest son had open heart surgery this month, and it was beyond busy getting ready to shut down for two weeks so that I could be there for him. I have spoke with a couple of members about the surgery,and it went well with only a couple of minor complicatins that we are dealing with now. Nothing some rest and medications won't fix thank God!!

Ok, enough about that- looking forward to the snow- can't wait to be out there at 3am wen nobody else is on the road plowing my friends out!

Bill

One more thing- I would like to :salute: Chuck and everyone else who helps to make this board a success- I have learned a tremendous amount from reading the posts, and I hope that the two cents I put in here and there have helped !


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I am also a small company in Syracuse, near Onondaga Hill. If anybody needs any help let me know.

2000 Ford F250 w/ 7'6" Fisher and Snoway salter
1988 Chevy 3500 Diesel with 8' Western


----------

